# Video review of the Opus X Maduro Robusto



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I was recently gifted this cigar from Carlito himself. I was talking with scottw wo told me that some of his friends did not believe they existed, so I thought I would try a video review for you all and Scott's friends. So here you are.

*Name*: Opus X Maduro Robusto
*Country*: Dominican Republic
*Length/Ring*: 5.25" x 50
*Shape*: Perejo Robusto
*Wrapper*: Opus X Maduro Wrapper
*Binder*: Opus X
*Filler*: Opus X blend
*Strength*: Full
*Released:* 2002


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

All I can say is wow, great review of a fantastic looking cigar that many of us may never even see with our own eyes!

P.S. Still have the gotee eh?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Very cool review Andy. I like the fact that you took the time to video your smoke. Thanks!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> All I can say is wow, great review of a fantastic looking cigar that many of us may never even see with our own eyes!
> 
> *P.S. Still have the gotee eh?*


You guys were part of my ammunition. I won the battle. LOL

For now.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I am Jealous brother especiall since the big man gifted this to you himself. I appreciate the video, its great!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats sweet...i have a few resting..but im always looking for more..lol only had the toro? size i think ad it was awesome


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

that is a great looking cigar. would love to try one someday


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Love the hat.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont know whether to thank you, or curse you. What an awsome looking stick. I can only imagine the flavors in a maddie Opus. Great work, brother!


----------

